# Frustrated In May



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just wondering how many of you NC-VA-PA hayguys are going to attempt to make dry hay with the alleged 4 days of better weather we have coming. Looks like the weather will close in on Monday for all next week so if you push it and have no wetwrap option, you have a double mess, lost hay and messed up field. My gut says the ground will be too wet so even if I could get the hay made, and that is a big if, the damage to the field would not be worth it. Can't even bushhog paddocks here today, might be able to by Wed or thurs and our ground is all well drained. Tropical humidity now with the sun just breaking out so I anticipate another toad strangler this pm. Probably won't get a drop in Aug and early sept and won't get a second cutting just like last year. Oh well, I can go Kayaking...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I was going to go again tomorrow and knock out a farm. Now they forecast rain for Thursday even saying it would finish by mid day. My beautiful 6 day window diminished this morning. On top it is wet but I was going to mow with a light utility tractor and hope today would be a wonderful dry out.

A neighbor cut hay again Saturday, it rained. He finished cutting it Sunday, it rained. He has already lost hay to mulch this year because it rained. I don't think he is doing anybody any favors right now. It seems to stay wet as long as he is cutting hay.

On the bright side, the seeds will just make the fields more bountiful next year (I hope).


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not going to try. But mainly because I have to be out of town a few days for work this week...

Otherwise I'd at least mow some to wrap for baleage. As wet as the ground is and no better than the forecast is looking I think making dry hay is going to be hard this week, and it will probably end up washed at least once.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I'm going to wait until June.

Gary


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I think I might risk some high ground this afternoon. I see one of my cousins cutting now. I'm not trying anything that would be horse hay though. Maybe just one of the pastures that I make one cutting of hay from before running the cows through. If my pasture hay gets rained on once, it rarely bothers me. Cows still eat it and the regrowth gets an earlier start than if I wait.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

We had planned on cutting one of our fields this past Saturday evening. Sunday was to be partly cloudy, more sun on Monday, all sun on Tuesday and mostly sun on Wednesday.

Based on the feedback I got from my earlier post - I decided to wait. Also - when I went to the fields, they were most soggy. I don't think we could have gotten hay off if we wanted to and besides, it rained off and on - even into this morning. Looking out - I see thunder clouds gathering here around lunch time for an afternoon soaking. Good thing I didn't cut.

In reflection, I think I'm very lucky this time around because - the dry early spring, kept my timothy very short in growth. Over the past month and rain, it has exploded, but not headed in mass and I don't think it will be for another week or two. This is on our Clair timothy field. The Climax timothy is even further behind. I'm thinking it might be mid June before we are ready to cut it.

Last year was the opposite. We got the hay cut right at Memorial Day/June 1st (orchard grass mix) and literally when the last bale was stacked in the barn, it started raining and didn't quit until July 15ish. Somewhere in the middle of that, I top dressed with N and got a very nice leafy and weedfree (thanks to Pasturegard) cut. Had I had timothy - I'd have been cooked! I think I was the only one cutting hay that early up and down my highway and everyone else was making hay in mid July with little or no chance at a second cut.

Good possibility we will open up another field this fall - don't know if it will be timothy or something else so all my eggs aren't in one rain basket.....

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bill - you should have several weeks yet on your Timothy. I have two fields of later maturing Timothy (forget the variety, was thinking Clair) and usually they aren't anywhere near ready until about the 3rd week of June. Meaning not headed out at all until then. Last year due to weather it was the first week of July before we made those fields and it was still bright green...and almost a little hard to dry it was still so green. On your Timothy I'd definitely wait it out for better weather. Even if it starts to get a little ripe Timothy still looks ok in the bale to sell as long as it was made dry. It doesn't go downhill looks-wise as fast like OG, at least in my experience.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Ugh!!!! Pull my hair out. The forecast changed again to sunny from tomorrow to Sunday. I think I'll wait until Wednesday.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm hoping for two more pretty days I cut 30 acres on Saturday so if all goes well it will be ready to get up wednesday we've had nice Sun yester day and today with a pretty good breze.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

If it were easy everyone would do it. That's what my daughters softball pitching coach tells her anyway.

Even if this game is rain shortened we still have a couple innings to play, let's keep the unforced errors to a minimum.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

They were calling for a whole week of clear weather starting on Sunday so I was going to start cutting Sunday afternoon but we got a bunch of rain Saturday night so the ground was too wet. Sunday night got another shower of rain so the ground was still too wet today. Had planned on cutting for sure tomorrow since it was supposed to be clear until next Sunday but just looked at the weather and now Thursday night is rain as well as Saturday. So now it looks like I may not be cutting unless the weather changes in the morning. Alfalfa needs cut bad but no point in cutting it if it looks like there is a decent chance of it getting wet.....no market for mulch.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Standing pools of water in my fields.
Mostly sunny forecast, but that seems to change to thundershowers daily.
Got about 3/4" of rain yesterday in 1 hour!
Lookimg hopeless


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> I think I might risk some high ground this afternoon. I see one of my cousins cutting now. I'm not trying anything that would be horse hay though. Maybe just one of the pastures that I make one cutting of hay from before running the cows through. If my pasture hay gets rained on once, it rarely bothers me. Cows still eat it and the regrowth gets an earlier start than if I wait.


I'm goin after my high ground Friday.....I HAVE to , Horse people won't buy stemmy hay....I have just absolute beautiful alfalfa / orchard but thick as butter...The sun is gonna run it hard....can't win Orrstown !!!!!!!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Standing pools of water in my fields.
> Mostly sunny forecast, but that seems to change to thundershowers daily.
> Got about 3/4" of rain yesterday in 1 hour!
> Lookimg hopeless


We can't win this spring !! Goin after my high ground Friday....got no choice


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

I'm gonna start laying some down here in a little while.....I'll mow go as hard as I can go for 2 days and then see what the weather says. Hopefully fortune favors the brave!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

After I pick up this beef, I'm going to lay down half of what I originally was going to cut. Will be at it again around 11 or so. Forecast settled on rain Saturday.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wife drove the 60 hp across the highest paddock with thick 8" grass and made tracks full lug bar deep plus just to drag the ring so she could work her horses. Arg, no way to get to hay field without tearing it up. My daughter and I were talking about the season last night and she said she remembered 03-we were just getting into first cutting here the 1st of july that year-same thing, wet may and june. Guess I will just go Kayaking tomorrow on the beautiful Shenandoah, could have worse things to do! going to approach 90


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Hayman1 said:


> Wife drove the 60 hp across the highest paddock with thick 8" grass and made tracks full lug bar deep plus just to drag the ring so she could work her horses. Arg, no way to get to hay field without tearing it up. My daughter and I were talking about the season last night and she said she remembered 03-we were just getting into first cutting here the 1st of july that year-same thing, wet may and june. Guess I will just go Kayaking tomorrow on the beautiful Shenandoah, could have worse things to do! going to approach 90


kayaking? I have been wanting to float Shenandoah for a while now. Had a cousin that lived right next to watermelon park, just south of "the big chair" on route 7. Where do you put in and how far do you run? What kind of permit/license? Virginia used to be kinda loose on such things but there are a lot of bureaucrats to feed nowadays.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm cutting today, but not hay. Have about 25 acres of open space to cut with bush hog for a HOA. I'm nervous about low spots.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

SVFHAY said:


> kayaking? I have been wanting to float Shenandoah for a while now. Had a cousin that lived right next to watermelon park, just south of "the big chair" on route 7. Where do you put in and how far do you run? What kind of permit/license? Virginia used to be kinda loose on such things but there are a lot of bureaucrats to feed nowadays.


Ha, that is several miles from me, I am in Millwood. Judi and I floated the 5 or so miles from Lockes Landing to the 7 bridge on Mothers day. Water was flat fogging, made it in an hr and 15 with only corrective paddling. Jackson sit on tops. Headed to Front Royal Canoe today to float about 10 mi on the southfork, ending at the Frt Royal city park landing. Watched the Nats have their way with the Mets last night so we are having a slow morning, no worries, supposed to be in the high 80s today. Saw about 7 guys dropping hay yesterday on the way to the game.... made me want to turn around and fire up big John. Opted for the beer and half smokes from Ben's Chili Bowl instead. Absolutely perfect night for a baseball game and Strasburg was on.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tater Salad said:


> We can't win this spring !! Goin after my high ground Friday....got no choice


Do you want to borrow my pontoons, they might help on the low spots :lol: (future pond sites, is what the realtors call them in my neck of the woods, they just do not realize the DEQ's requirements are however).


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

just looked at the latest 10 day. 60 percent tomorrow, 65 percent monday, then a day ok, then more 60 percent or greater. as in no dry hay making weather in the 10 day here. Ground is starting to at least lose the free water. Saw some disked corn ground yesterday that looked dry enough to plant on at least 90 percent of the field. Would bet it was wet at one inch so guess it would start plugging up.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Also can't seem to catch a break here in Texas. Got about 80 out of almost 300 acres cut/bales but no dry weather in sight. What makes me the maddest is when they give a 20% chance and you know it probably won't rain but it makes you worry.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Also can't seem to catch a break here in Texas. Got about 80 out of almost 300 acres cut/bales but no dry weather in sight. What makes me the maddest is when they give a 20% chance and you know it probably won't rain but it makes you worry.


As ALL our Fathers and G-Fathers said and now us ....."8 years of college, send a man to the moon and they STILL can't forecast weather " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Swv.farmer said:


> I'm hoping for two more pretty days I cut 30 acres on Saturday so if all goes well it will be ready to get up wednesday we've had nice Sun yester day and today with a pretty good breze.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Well just got the last roll of hay rolled God was good he blessed me with a long enough window to cut dry and roll.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Also can't seem to catch a break here in Texas. Got about 80 out of almost 300 acres cut/bales but no dry weather in sight. What makes me the maddest is when they give a 20% chance and you know it probably won't rain but it makes you worry.


Can't get it baled if you don't cut it. I'd be taking the chances and cutting with 20-40% chance of rain in the forecast but I can't even think about getting in my fields cause they've all turned to quick sand.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Good ground is finally dry enough to run equipment on today. Showers this pm, more tomorrow. then 1.5 days of sun, then tropical moisture system comes through, looks like more kayaking and lawn mowing with a break for ribs in the smoker and beer with friends on Sat. At least if we get 3 days of decent weather now we will be able to cut and try.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Was supposed to be good here all week....we have barely had a inch and a half of rain this month...I started mowing last saturday and continued through monday....I have two full days of squaring still on the ground...and I am waiting on a passing shower this morning here shortly...oh well, it could be worse. I just cannot believe how these weather forecasters act so arrogant and self-righteous like on the Weather Channel and cannot accurately predict the weather for more than 36 hours max.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Vol said:


> Was supposed to be good here all week....we have barely had a inch and a half of rain this month...I started mowing last saturday and continued through monday....I have two full days of squaring still on the ground...and I am waiting on a passing shower this morning here shortly...oh well, it could be worse. I just cannot believe how these weather forecasters act so arrogant and self-righteous like on the Weather Channel and cannot accurately predict the weather for more than 36 hours max.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Give 'em a break Mike, they can't be bothered with things as trivial as day to day conditions when there are masses of peasants like me who must be warned of climate change.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Vol said:


> .... I just cannot believe how these weather forecasters act so arrogant and self-righteous like on the Weather Channel and cannot accurately predict the weather for more than 36 hours max.


I gave up on the weather channel years ago.

I've been using a cricket in a matchbox to forecast rain - I'm a believer after seeing Granny Clampett using it on a Beverly Hillbilly's re-run........


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We never give up and we settle for cutting 10 acres when we really want to cut 50 ,we keep trying we look for High Ground we do portions of fields the have smaller wet spots. We never intentionally go in and rut up a whole field it just never pays. In all crops broadening the Harvest window by starting early and not wait until the crop just has to come off always has helped us throughout the years. Between tritical wheat and rye and hay the mower has been over well more than two hundred acres this year. Not to brag because the obvious saving grace is probably close to a thousand Bales wrapped in plastic...... Got some real nice dry hay yesterday mid twenties moisture and hoping for the same thing today but the weather man wants storms between 2 and 6. What we have laying for today will not be ready to be all bailed before 2 o'clock. We shall see


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Is weather harder to predict in the east? For the most part the weather forecast is fairly reliable here a week out. It can be hit or miss with regard to where rain storms will hit, but that doesn't make a forecast wrong. Of course it depends where you get your forecast from. I've never watched the weather channel and accuweather isn't all that accurate. But we have a local blog that is very good and one TV channel has pretty good forecasting. Along with the National Weather Service. Today we have a 60% chance of storms. I believe we will get some. Today was on the forecast 7 days ago. I haven't cut any hay yet, but lots of folks have. Hoping June dries out a bit. Also when a neighbor cuts first cutting I know after years of watching that I should wait a couple weeks because his cut fields attract rain. A neighbor had his pivot sprinkler blown over on Tuesday during a storm. Also here if I start to see bull snakes out on the gravel roads that usually within 3 days it's going to rain or at the least be cool. Works every time. If a flock of cranes are up high in the sky circling around flying I know that in 3-5 days we will have rain.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Colby said:


> Can't get it baled if you don't cut it. I'd be taking the chances and cutting with 20-40% chance of rain in the forecast but I can't even think about getting in my fields cause they've all turned to quick sand.


That's the other problem, in this black gumbo if the ground is saturated it takes 3 days after a rain event to even get in the field, extending out the window further.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Also can't seem to catch a break here in Texas. Got about 80 out of almost 300 acres cut/bales but no dry weather in sight. What makes me the maddest is when they give a 20% chance and you know it probably won't rain but it makes you worry.


20% chance Sunday night yielded an inch and a half of rain here.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

A little over 5" here since 2 pm. 3-5 more inches forecasted over the next 24 hours. Storms blew up on us today and sat on top of us for hours.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

leeave96 said:


> I gave up on the weather channel years ago.
> 
> I've been using a cricket in a matchbox to forecast rain - I'm a believer after seeing Granny Clampett using it on a Beverly Hillbilly's re-run........


Does it work ???? WE'RE Desperate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

endrow said:


> We never give up and we settle for cutting 10 acres when we really want to cut 50 ,we keep trying we look for High Ground we do portions of fields the have smaller wet spots. We never intentionally go in and rut up a whole field it just never pays. In all crops broadening the Harvest window by starting early and not wait until the crop just has to come off always has helped us throughout the years. Between tritical wheat and rye and hay the mower has been over well more than two hundred acres this year. Not to brag because the obvious saving grace is probably close to a thousand Bales wrapped in plastic...... Got some real nice dry hay yesterday mid twenties moisture and hoping for the same thing today but the weather man wants storms between 2 and 6. What we have laying for today will not be ready to be all bailed before 2 o'clock. We shall see


Get Em ENDROW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Cut today....Yesterday REALLY dried things up.....barely a lug mark and no dust....New disc-bine is off the hook !! Let the help run the other rig.....1st cut end of may ...wow!!! Weather channel says a blizzard Saturday :lol:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Is weather harder to predict in the east?


Well seeing that we get on average about three times + as much rainfall as you do...and that we have humidities that are about 3 times what you have, I would say that it does complicate the equation..... about three times.....maybe more. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> 20% chance Sunday night yielded an inch and a half of rain here.


That's what I mean. Hard to gamble on a 20% when crap like that happens. We got lucky and baled everything Sunday before it came in.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I here what you guys are saying with wet ground. This is the first in about five years I have made baleage for customers and done tillage I have not fought the mud. It's nice not to be splashing through water to mow. I was going to try for dry for myself and wanted to push the preserve to the limit. This would have been the first time making dry in May. A week out they were giving me 4 days, Sun-Wed with Tues. and Wed. approaching 80's. Mowed my baleage on Sun and checked weather they took away Wed, checked Mon. morning same thing. Not going to try to dry in 2 days. Come Tues they gave me Wed. back, it seems they are more accurate a week out then they are a couple days.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Dumped out another 4" this morning.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've started to get a little frustrated also. Want to start cutting hay. 1/2 inch of rain last night. So I'm sorta bored. I've been going to see my new seedings of grass, alfalfa and teff hays. Turns out watched seedings don't grow. But my established hay that I'm not watching is growing like crazy.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Been frustrated too long. Not looking any better until after next week. Had 1.1" yesterday afternoon/evening, clear today, 60% chance of rain tomorrow.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Colby said:


> Dumped out another 4" this morning.


 yikes


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

endrow said:


> yikes


17.53" in 24 hours just down the road from us. We have 4 lane highways washed out here. Crazy stuff


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a lot of wet down there in TX. Our forecast of rain 55% never happened. Radar confirmed the initial forecast. Clouded up for a bit then moved on north. Usually here I don't know if the wind is out of the South. Southwest to Northwest go like crazy.


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

north Idaho came on quick with mid 80's first half of May 
Hay got ready then rainy/cold since. Looks like a good window coming up Monday.
Was going to plant teff mid May but ground got cold again, maybe June 1.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The ground here has finally dried out enough that you don't sink the entire traction bar in the sod. I passed on the current window and some are making some beautiful hay later today that cut but then, there was a 2" toad strangler last night about 30 miles from here. Wife and I sat on the patio with a bourbon and watched it rain like crazy in the distance. 50% chance later today. Looks like a nice window to cut Monday after the showers in the am clear and bale by thurs. Only moderate humidity forecast for Wed and Thurs. Probably won't be able to hear yourself think from all the motors running in tractors next week. HotDamx!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We went to Florida last Sunday, got back Thurs. evening. Might could have made hay but the ground was super wet when we left. Son said it rained Monday and was cloudy Tues. He might could have dropped some Tues. or Wed. but not sure it would have been ready as high as the humidity is. It was actually lower humidity and more comfortable in Florida than here, afternoon humidity was in the 30% range while we were there. Lots of places in central Florida looked to be pretty dry, didn't get rained on at all while there, thought that was strange for Florida this time of year.

With the uncertainty of the tropical storm coming in tomorrow and Monday not sure what to do.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just checking the weather and it looks like we're down to a 2 day window next week here in central NC now. Wife is talking a bale wrapper again.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I decided to wait till Tuesday.

Dropping hay before a tropical depression = farmers depression.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

We will know how it is tracking by Monday am as far as the I81 corridor. It is supposed to track east of the blue ridge. However, if it gets confused, well all bets are off. They are making hay here in a day and a half. Wish I had some cows to feed, that way I could afford to take more risks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Is weather harder to predict in the east? For the most part the weather forecast is fairly reliable here a week out. It can be hit or miss with regard to where rain storms will hit, but that doesn't make a forecast wrong.


Not sure about the east but it can be a real crap shoot here.

They always used to talk about lake effect snow but claimed we didn't get lake effect rain, now they use the term all the time instead of pop up shower.

Hotter it gets the better the chance for some real violent storms off the lake.

If the winds a little out of the southwest it's gonna blow into michigan, straight from the west is anybodies guess a little from the northwest and you could get wet.

Thats the Great Lakes by the way, I'm a hop skip and jump from Lake Michigan.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm actually considering a weathervane please purchase. Easier than punching up the app not to mention class up the joint.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I-95 and Hwy. 17 is closed due to flooding in SC. 95. 95 is falling apart as it is, this can only make it worse. We couldn't believe how bad a shape it was in when we came down last Sunday and came back up last Thursday. It wasn't nearly this bad 2 years ago when we were on it last time. I'm talking big holes in the concrete and whole slabs that have broken and sunk down 4" or so. Even in the Z71 Tahoe it was dang rough. No wonder we saw so many flat tires off the side of the road.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In MY area, more than a few of our roads are little more than wagon trails. Many roads have no center or side marking lines. Pot holes the size of sheets of plywood and over a foot deep are common. Its commonplace to see cars pulled off to side 500' past these holes with blown out tires and even bent rims.

Trees and branches are rarely cut back. No, our trees are cut back with trash trucks or box trucks and their mirrors. Its common for drivers to drive down the middle of the road, only yielding to the side when a car is coming from opposite direction. Branches above 12' end up actually forming "tunnels" over the roads. That creates ice problems in the winter.

When roads see infrequent travel, they are sometimes actually *closed* forever. We had a system of beautiful "river roads" that were closed and given over as walking trails. I have seen zero to little road repairs to address these issues, yet as of 2013, my state has the highest gas tax in the country.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I hear you on the rough roads. But one thing is for shore in South West Virginia and South East Kentucky sence minning is near gone we want be seeing no new black top for a long time. And it is already starting to get rough.


----------

